
Heroku Issues with API and application builds - colinbartlett
https://status.heroku.com/
======
colinbartlett
Seems to be related to an AWS EC2 outage:
[https://statusgator.com/services/amazon-web-
services](https://statusgator.com/services/amazon-web-services)

It's currently affecting a lot of services across the web.

